# Mascherine disponibili a prezzi "umani", online.



## admin (15 Aprile 2020)

Ragazzi, segnalo di aver trovato un sito di abbigliamento sul quale sono disponibili mascherine (ormai quasi introvabili) da chirurgiche ad FFP2 a prezzi diciamo "umani" considerati i costi odierni.

E' il sito di Frankiegarage. Ero entrato per comprare un paio di maglie e dopo aver notato che vendevano mascherine ne ho approfittato acquistando pure un paio di FFP2, da tenere in "collezione".


----------



## wildfrank (15 Aprile 2020)

Grazie Mario!


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2020)

Figurati!

Giusto condividere questa informazioni, di questi tempi!


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, segnalo di aver trovato un sito di abbigliamento sul quale sono disponibili mascherine (ormai quasi introvabili) da chirurgiche ad FFP2 a prezzi diciamo "umani" considerati i costi odierni.
> 
> E' il sito di Frankiegarage. Ero entrato per comprare un paio di maglie e dopo aver notato che vendevano mascherine ne ho approfittato acquistando pure un paio di FFP2, da tenere in "collezione".



Grazie mille per la notizia, decisamente molto utile


----------



## LadyRoss (15 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, segnalo di aver trovato un sito di abbigliamento sul quale sono disponibili mascherine (ormai quasi introvabili) da chirurgiche ad FFP2 a prezzi diciamo "umani" considerati i costi odierni.
> 
> E' il sito di Frankiegarage. Ero entrato per comprare un paio di maglie e dopo aver notato che vendevano mascherine ne ho approfittato acquistando pure un paio di FFP2, da tenere in "collezione".



Solo per informazione sperando possa essere utile.... le stesse mascherine ffp2 presenti sul sito le ho acquistate a prezzi umani su Wish....ricevute con corriere in una settimana....confezionate a coppia... il prodotto sembra ben fatto....


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, segnalo di aver trovato un sito di abbigliamento sul quale sono disponibili mascherine (ormai quasi introvabili) da chirurgiche ad FFP2 a prezzi diciamo "umani" considerati i costi odierni.
> 
> E' il sito di Frankiegarage. Ero entrato per comprare un paio di maglie e dopo aver notato che vendevano mascherine ne ho approfittato acquistando pure un paio di FFP2, da tenere in "collezione".





Ps: grazie, ora ne compro un paio.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2020)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Solo per informazione sperando possa essere utile.... le stesse mascherine ffp2 presenti sul sito le ho acquistate a prezzi umani su Wish....ricevute con corriere in una settimana....confezionate a coppia... il prodotto sembra ben fatto....



Bene.

Quelle di Wish però hanno la certificazione CE originale?


----------



## LadyRoss (15 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bene.
> 
> Quelle di Wish però hanno la certificazione CE originale?




No, non hanno la certificazione CE.... onestamente vista la difficoltà nel procurarsele e i costi esagerati, non sono andata troppo per il sottile. Ho acquistato delle FFP3 con filtro che ho fatto arrivare ai miei in Italia. Ho comprato poi le FFP2 per me, prese 60, pagate circa 2,5 franchi compreso il trasporto. 
Sono KN95 esattamente come quelle del sito.
Mi sembrano di buona qualità, sono inaspettatamente comode....


----------



## mabadi (15 Aprile 2020)

E' uno schifo.
Senza se e senza ma.
Un Governo indegno.
Le ffp3 prima del Covid19 costavano? 2, 3 euro?
Come può un Governo rendersi partecipe di questo scempio.
le FFP2 a 5 euro oggi è un prezzo umano a gennaio era da rapina.
Hai due strade 1 imponi i prezzi massimi di vendita.
2 tu Stato le compri direttamente a prezzi decenti o confischi le aziende, le produci in proprio e le consegni ad ogni Italiano senza farti pagare un euro.
Naturalmente vieti la vendita.
Invece che faranno le renderanno obbligatorie con costi a carico dei cittadini.
Aggiungo per la cronaca che le mascherini utili sono le ffp3 senza valvola.
Quindi attendi che potrebbero -mia ipotesi- vietare quelle con valvola, in quanto proteggono l'utilizzatore, ma non limitano la diffusione se uno è infetto.
Tanto a differenza di quelle senza valvola.

Meglio che non scrivo.


----------



## bmb (15 Aprile 2020)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2020)

Io vi consiglio di chiamare il vostro sarto o la vostra camiceria di fiducia e di farvele cucire in cotone con un dispositivo dentro che funge da filtro.
Per la vita di tutti i giorni vanno benissimo , costano pochissimo come materia prima e si realizzano in pochi minuti.
Attenzione in giro perchè vi sono sciacalli che vendono questi articoli a prezzi folli, da arresto immediato.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, segnalo di aver trovato un sito di abbigliamento sul quale sono disponibili mascherine (ormai quasi introvabili) da chirurgiche ad FFP2 a prezzi diciamo "umani" considerati i costi odierni.
> 
> E' il sito di Frankiegarage. Ero entrato per comprare un paio di maglie e dopo aver notato che vendevano mascherine ne ho approfittato acquistando pure un paio di FFP2, da tenere in "collezione".



.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, segnalo di aver trovato un sito di abbigliamento sul quale sono disponibili mascherine (ormai quasi introvabili) da chirurgiche ad FFP2 a prezzi diciamo "umani" considerati i costi odierni.
> 
> E' il sito di Frankiegarage. Ero entrato per comprare un paio di maglie e dopo aver notato che vendevano mascherine ne ho approfittato acquistando pure un paio di FFP2, da tenere in "collezione".



Grazie per la segnalazione... ne ho comprate un paio, spero non mi solino.


----------



## Gekyn (16 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Grazie per la segnalazione, la ditta è di Roma (NEW ZAGOR SRL) e ne ho acquistate un centinaio di FFP2/KN95 con valvola al prezzo 3.95+iva.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2020)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Grazie per la segnalazione, la ditta è di Roma (NEW ZAGOR SRL) e ne ho acquistate un centinaio di FFP2/KN95 con valvola al prezzo 3.95+iva.



Azzzz te ne hanno vendute addirittura 100?

Beh, prezzo ottimo (in rapporto alla quantità ordinata)


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Grazie per la segnalazione... ne ho comprate un paio, spero non mi solino.



Ma no, dai. Tranquillo.

E' un brand che ha anche diversi negozi fisici. Non mi sognerei mai di riportare presunte offerte a rischio truffa.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (16 Aprile 2020)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Grazie per la segnalazione, la ditta è di Roma (NEW ZAGOR SRL) e ne ho acquistate un centinaio di FFP2/KN95 con valvola al prezzo 3.95+iva.



Voglio dare un consiglio, poi ognuno fa come crede, ma non comprate le mascherine con valvole perchè nel caso in cui siete malati, non proteggono gli altri dal contagio, i dispositivi con valvole servono solo al personale sanitario per proteggere loro stessi quando entrano nei reparti infetti, ma nella vita quotidiana non servono, sarebbe meglio acquistare FFP2 senza valvola poiché proteggono te stesso e gli altri.


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io vi consiglio di chiamare il vostro sarto o la vostra camiceria di fiducia e di farvele cucire in cotone con un dispositivo dentro che funge da filtro.
> Per la vita di tutti i giorni vanno benissimo , costano pochissimo come materia prima e si realizzano in pochi minuti.
> Attenzione in giro perchè vi sono sciacalli che vendono questi articoli a prezzi folli, da arresto immediato.



In un sito ne ho comprate dieci come dici tu, lavabili...le ho pagate 22,50 euro. Più che altro le ha volute la mia compagna, io sono un pò contro a queste lavabili, vanno bene giusto per girare in posti aperti...ma se vado in posti chiusi uso la mia FFP2.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Aprile 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> In un sito ne ho comprate dieci come dici tu, lavabili...le ho pagate 22,50 euro. Più che altro le ha volute la mia compagna, io sono un pò contro a queste lavabili, vanno bene giusto per girare in posti aperti...ma se vado in posti chiusi uso la mia FFP2.



Io le uso in cotone, la penso come la tua compagna.
Sono queste la mascherine per la vita di tutti i giorni.
Dentro come filtro ci metto carta forno, c'è chi ricorre al salvaslip ma io mi rifiuto... ehm.
Le mascherine professionali e con filtro vanno bene in ambienti dove vi sono contagiati quindi sono per il personale sanitario.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2020)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Voglio dare un consiglio, poi ognuno fa come crede, ma non comprate le mascherine con valvole perchè nel caso in cui siete malati, non proteggono gli altri dal contagio, i dispositivi con valvole servono solo al personale sanitario per proteggere loro stessi quando entrano nei reparti infetti, ma nella vita quotidiana non servono, sarebbe meglio acquistare FFP2 senza valvola poiché proteggono te stesso e gli altri.



Basta applicare un pezzo di nastro sulla valvola


----------



## Gekyn (16 Aprile 2020)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Voglio dare un consiglio, poi ognuno fa come crede, ma non comprate le mascherine con valvole perchè nel caso in cui siete malati, non proteggono gli altri dal contagio, i dispositivi con valvole servono solo al personale sanitario per proteggere loro stessi quando entrano nei reparti infetti, ma nella vita quotidiana non servono, sarebbe meglio acquistare FFP2 senza valvola poiché proteggono te stesso e gli altri.


Hai ragione, ma dipende che tipo di lavorazione stai facendo, L assenza di valvola implicherebbe la condensazione del respiro e se usi occhiali è un enorme fastidio.


----------



## kekkopot (17 Aprile 2020)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma dipende che tipo di lavorazione stai facendo, L assenza di valvola implicherebbe la condensazione del respiro e se usi occhiali è un enorme fastidio.


Tralasciando che la condensa riduce notevolmente la durata della mascherina (che già di per se non dovrebbe superare le 8 ore)


----------

